# Pumpkin Man



## Mindcrime (Sep 6, 2004)

So this year's costume is a little different from my usual fare. I usually detest store-bought costumes and masks, but last year, I picked up this beauty on 70% clearance. Couldn't resist.

So, I've gotten some sweats, and dyed the top greenish-grey and the bottoms brownish-grey. To that I'm going to dye some various diameters of rope to brown and black and hot glue them to the clothes as vines. I'm thinking some kind of long-fingered twig gloves, for reaching out at people. I may even throw in some green vines for color. 

But it still feels like I'm missing something. Anything I could add to fill out the concept?


----------



## miles (Sep 18, 2013)

you know what i'm thinking and forgive me if its off...but feet is where this needs some help. I like that mask a lot, and the vines and hands sound great, but I think you need specific feet for it. like you've been rooted and ripped yourself out


----------



## Mindcrime (Sep 6, 2004)

I really like this idea, especially now that I'm considering adding stilts, the root concept would work perfectly.


----------



## zefiro (Oct 16, 2014)

This is great


----------



## LaBruja (Oct 16, 2010)

I believe that pumpkin outfit is a little gender confused..hermaphrodite squash..hmm must be a GMO crop ..


----------

